# Think Your Trailer Is Tuff To Pull!!!!



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

See these guys alot lately around the Detroit area. They are real impressive.

Heavy Haulers

Couldn't imagine driving one of these.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Howier said:


> See these guys alot lately around the Detroit area. They are real impressive.
> 
> Heavy Haulers
> 
> Couldn't imagine driving one of these.


I raise you two 1 million + pound Generators being hauled over MD & PA highways to TMI... 
Heavy 1
Heavy 2

Now that a heavy haul!!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I actually sell the generators and turbines these trucks haul. Our factory also refurbishes turbines and generators. I see one of these trucks every week or two pull into the factory. They always have a couple State Patrol Trooper escorts. These drivers are under some pretty intense pressure, their cargo is worth 10's of millions of dollars. Impressive.

DAN


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya I wish I had a camera when we where loading one of those 20 axle jobs with a injection molding press. The press we loaded was light only 90 tons. The fun part was lifting the press with the gantry crane so we had 12ft of clearance so the truck driver could back under the gantry and load the press.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

To be honest so many people are watching you and warning you of anything ahead, they arent bad. You just put out of mind what the load costs, or how dangerous it is.

I can tell you that pulling an rv in a windstorm, slick roads, or having a bad truck/rv combination is much harder to drive than these heavy haul trucks.

Ive driven semis 21 years and have hauled many over dimension loads. Hauling these RV's is much more stress, tiresome, and challenging than driving any big truck. Sad but true.

Carey


----------

